# Hi from Cyprus



## crampp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have been reading posts about ex-pats being attacked in Spain! With that abd the demolition's that have taken place in January it seems you are getting a rough deal!

Anyway, the reason for my post was work related, Can anyone tell me the names of the biggest English estate agents over there? i want to advertise to ex-pats wanting to move and suggest Cyprus? See if there is any interest?

Don't have nightmares your still safer than the UK!
No school kids attacking you with a knife!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crampp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading posts about ex-pats being attacked in Spain! With that abd the demolition's that have taken place in January it seems you are getting a rough deal!
> Anyway, the reason for my post was work related, Can anyone tell me the names of the biggest English estate agents over there? i want to advertise to ex-pats wanting to move and suggest Cyprus? See if there is any interest?
> ...


A happy story is not a good story as far as the papers are concerned.

I hadn't noticed that we're getting a rough deal, more than anywhere else.

I've read of similar problems with muggings etc in Cyprus


----------

